# Van roll up vs barn doors



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Which do you prefer and why? I like the barn doors because I feel like my entire truck isn't exposed if I open the door.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Which do you prefer and why? I like the barn doors because I feel like my entire truck isn't exposed if I open the door.


Good point.

I use roll up because swing out doors take more room, close on my elbow, never wide enough, don't let enough light in.

Why are you getting out of the service?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

google erb.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like barn doors, more headroom.





Paul


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I am running a truck with barn type doors now, I prefer a roll up. My first truck had bread truck doors. They opened in the center but you could open just 1/2 of each door if you wanted. I hated it at first but once I added plywood to the doors and hung all my tools on them I loved it. The rest of the truck was a POS.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> google erb.


That sucks. Same deal, different war, though....right to the beginning of _ing time.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Barn doors.

Mark


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> google erb.



Vader vs Hitler?


I like Hawkins.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Barn doors, definitely.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Have rollup now, definately would prefer barn. Fewer things to go wrong and I could make better use of space.

wookie


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the open out doors/barn doors. Can hang a lot of stuff on hooks, put different hanging shower baskets to hold stuff in them. 

But remember that if something slams against it, those wire mesh holders get destroyed.


----------

